# Numbers for the Alaska?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone have the numbers for a wreck called the "Alaska" out of Destin or Panama City? Thanks, Sea-r-cy


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you need that for , there aren't any fish on it.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

lobsterman said:


> What do you need that for , there aren't any fish on it.


 
why not??


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> *why not??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Because we caught them all the last time out. :thumbup:


----------



## boggybob (Dec 11, 2009)

*Alaska Coordinates*

These are the coordinates I have for the Alaska. 

29 36.043N / 86 13.494W

I have not verified the numbers, since it is a *LONG* way out from Destin ( 56 mi, 162 deg heading).


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Boggybob, thanks for the conformation. I had the unconfirmed numbers, 2936.041 x 8613.503. My numbers are very close to the ones you listed. With 2 sources slightly different, I'm sure they are good. :thumbsup:
I'll try them some 1> seas day. Much closer if you go out of Panama City. Sea-r-cy


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll give you my word of advice if you run down there. Don't focus on the Alaska but the natural bottom which is all around that area down there. It holds significantly better fish and is fished significantly less. Also, west of the Alaska is some goos wahoo trolling. Enjoy. I love that area down there...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

AC you can't be giving away all of our secrets.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bringing up an Old thread, anyone going to be in this area on Saturday?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't know for sure, what size boat you going in?


----------

